

Anand Kumar - The mathematician behind Super 30 - kamaal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anand_Kumar

======
iamshs
Super 30 is a good initiative, but what the news generally masks is that his
students enter IIT through reservation. In India, special seats are reserved
for "backward castes", and these students typically do not need to score as
high as "general" class students. Hence, his marvelous success rate in IIT JEE
exam. No doubt, he has started a very special initiative worth laurels, but
this little information also needs to disseminated.

